# gasket sealing compound



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Specs middle of page so you can find an alternative

http://www.go2marine.com/product.do?no=78394F

permatex makes aviation gasket sealing compound

mercury marine has perfect seal

and there is also Loctite Aviation Gasket Sealant


----------



## BigAlPachecko (Nov 27, 2008)

Damn. Thanks Brett! Is your middle name "google"?


----------

